# Elite pro Kyle Fox Suspended



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

http://fishstrong.com/elite-series-rookie-kyle-fox-suspended/

Mark


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

If that happened the way I read it that would be a complete embarrassment for an Elite Rookie. 
I understand they are competing for $100K and its probably pretty frustrating but to pull up on Zaldain and almost touch boats...WOW!!!
Just Ugly


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just shows the difference between rookies and veterans...... oh well frustration gets the best of everyone sometimes and it looks like fox's time has come.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

There is a lot more to the story than just that. A pretty heated verbal exchange with some off color racial slurs thrown in for good measure. Pretty embarassing really.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

words are just words and thats it ..a word never hurt anyone ..well maybe someones feelings ...but big boys dont cry about it ...and to bring up the kkk REALLY ..WERE NOT EVEN IN THAT TIME ANYMORE ...


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> words are just words and thats it ..a word never hurt anyone ..well maybe someones feelings ...but big boys dont cry about it ...and to bring up the kkk REALLY ..WERE NOT EVEN IN THAT TIME ANYMORE ...


What? Who brought up the KKK? You mean to tell me there wouldn't be repercussions if you dropped the N-bomb at work? 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

walleye warrior said:


> What? Who brought up the KKK? You mean to tell me there wouldn't be repercussions if you dropped the N-bomb at work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for 1 i dont work as i am retired  and 2 that word would never come out of my mouth 
and if you read the whole thing you would of seen this 

If what Ive outlined goes down, this is B.A.S.S.s version of zero tolerance. Its a PC move designed to be extra harsh so that it makes a statement and dissuades any similar language in the future. They dont want it to sound like were all fishing in the KKK bass club, now headquartered in the heart of Birmingham, Alabama, where the beating heart of the civil rights movement once was. They dont want to look like B.A.S.S. is run by a good ol boys club. 

what i was getting at that the kkk ..was still around really..and to put that out there ...


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Lots of pressure on this young man. I hope he can pick himself back up and get his act together. He is a good stick and now because of immature behavior it will be hard to get sponsorship to compete at that level again.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

How is the writer of this story actually comparing the F-bomb and the N-bomb?? If he never dropped a term for racial hatred i dont think this would be as big as it is....F-bombs arent offensive...the N-bomb however is a malicious verbal attack....hopefully he apologizes and doesnt appeal the suspension...unfortunate situation.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

Silent Mike said:


> How is the writer of this story actually comparing the F-bomb and the N-bomb?? If he never dropped a term for racial hatred i dont think this would be as big as it is....F-bombs arent offensive...the N-bomb however is a malicious verbal attack....hopefully he apologizes and doesnt appeal the suspension...unfortunate situation.


I completely agree. The N and F word are orders of magnitude apart. As far as I'm concerned both angler and writer are racist tools. Cant stand racists. Good ole boy club? Writer is probably president of it.


----------

